# Herpetology/Ophiology hobby/part-time courses UK



## Cannibal88 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, i am new to this forum by the way :2thumb:,

i was just wondering if there is anywhere in the UK that does weekend/part-time courses in Herpetology/Ophiology.

My passion was always to become a herpetologist, but i can no longer do this as i am not the best at mathematics and Sciences, so iv now found a passion for Psychology and would like to become a psychologist with a hobby of herpetology.

I've always been interested in exotic reptiles, i have a phobia of frogs though :blush: and i was just wondering if there is anywhere in the UK that does courses like i am asking for?

Any help would greatly be appreciated

Nick

P.S. i am only 16 so money is an issue with courses etc


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I think most people will say the best experience you can get is hands on. Physically looking after an animal, observing it etc will teach you alot more than a course. If moneys tight perhaps volunteer at local reptile shop/zoo/reptile rescue. Will get you in contact with numerous species.


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi nick

If you live near suffolk and dont mind a travel i have a colection i dont mind showing you about and showing you what works for me.

it wont be a course as such but will give you some husbandry/handling skills 

My collection is at its peak at the moment i have some nice breeding projects on as for the fear of frogs :bash: there cute you cant fear them lol.

pm if interested

P.S.

If you live near merseyside im sure my friends belowe will help they deal in snakes so no lizards or frogs


----------

